# Is Chicken in food bad for our Malts?



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I had a can of Wellness Chicken and gave Molly a tiny bit so I could mix her Angel Eyes with it, is that bad for her? I think Ive read on this forum that Chicken causes allergies in Malts, but I'm not sure? Thanks so much,


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know if chicken is bad for them or not. I used yogurt or cottage cheese to mix the Angel Eyes in.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks so much Barb!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

It depends on the dog. I give Zooey a fish-based diet instead of poultry.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicken is not bad for them. A lot of dogs eat chicken without any problems...it just depends on whether your pup does well on that protein or not.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How old is Molly? Until she is completely finished with teething (8 or 9 months), Angel Eyes should not be used. It can permanently stain and discolor her permanent teeth before they erupt.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Daisy LOVES poultry, I do rotate her proteins, but still give her chicken even though it stains because it's her favorite!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee turned 9 on May 23.
The only food I have ever given her is Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. Never have given her anything else. She is very healthy I have had only one vet appointment due to illness. The rest have been a check up or having her teeth cleaned. She does get treats her very favorite is Liver Lamb Treats. The minute I start to make dinner and the refrigerator door is opened she is there. She will eat fresh spinach, raw carrots, and lettuce.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Chicken is no worse than any other protein. It's the constant exposure to a particular ingredient that cause them to build up antibodies over time that trigger the allergic reaction. Chicken is the most commonly used ingredient in food and treats which is why some dogs become allergic to it.

Food allergies are actually not that common. Environmental allergies are much more common.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> How old is Molly? Until she is completely finished with teething (8 or 9 months), Angel Eyes should not be used. It can permanently stain and discolor her permanent teeth before they erupt.


Marj, that is Tetracycline that stains/discolors teeth, not Tylocin/Tylan/Angel's Eyes.


----------

